# EPA Out of Our Lives



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I just saw this over CT 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/18/epa-new-lead-paint-rule_n_901944.html


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And if you read farther in that thread you will see a well written response by Chris Wright. 



> ChrWright said:
> 
> 
> > No, the EPA is not out of your life and the RRP Rule isn't going anywhere any time soon. As vice chair of NARI's government affairs committee, I have been involved in the industry lobby since the beginning of the year.
> ...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I was only reposting what I saw over CT, I know is not the end of the RRP rule


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I know, it is just that article is very misleading, thanks for posting it though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

He is so well spoken.


----------

